# Mower caddy



## shamrock kid (May 20, 2015)

Can you guys that use a caddy for your 3 point disc mower tell me what are the advantages of having a caddy other than hooking up? I have a 10 foot Krone and it's not too hard to hook up. Down here in northwest Louisiana they are few and far between but I saw a lot of them at an equipment auction up in Idabel, Ok. I just don't want to be missing out on something.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

If you transport the cutter a lot then it relieves a lot of stress and wear from RH rear tire & axle of tractor. I think cutter on a caddy follows the contour of the ground better than when on 3 pt.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

If it ever dries up I can tell you more about one...Got a new Stoney Point mounted up but not had a chance to pull it. Looked like most of the caddy's at Brinkley's this month was pretty much junk. How often do you come up to Brinkley's.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Of course it takes all the weight off the tractor, so a smaller tractor can be used. I am selling mine only because I bought a Moco 630. If I were running a 3 point hitch mower I would not be without the caddy. I have bottom land and dry time was an issue. I got the fastest dry time ever after using the Moco and it was only in the mid 80's when I cut.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

In addition to all the advantages mentioned above, you will really like the one minute or less hook up time. I have a Krone too and European style claw lower arms and still would not be without one.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

shamrock kid said:


> Can you guys that use a caddy for your 3 point disc mower tell me what are the advantages of having a caddy other than hooking up? I have a 10 foot Krone and it's not too hard to hook up. Down here in northwest Louisiana they are few and far between but I saw a lot of them at an equipment auction up in Idabel, Ok. I just don't want to be missing out on something.


If ya see a KMC I would recommend, don't think you need extra hydraulics on a Krone.


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

Greatest thing you will buy. You don't have to have it hooked to the tractor to transport and it is a lot easier on the tractor. I bought a Stoney Point caddy and love it . You can buy it from them directly and save a good bit of money, as opposed to buying from a dealer.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

If I was going to buy a new caddy I buy one with the wheels in a straight line vs the offset wheels just because that I think would stop the tires from having to slide in sharp turns. My caddy is called Cutter Caddy and has been over many 1000's of acres as I bought it used 5 yrs back..


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> If ya see a KMC I would recommend, don't think you need extra hydraulics on a Krone.


I hear the same thing about the Krone and the caddies. I got the hydraulics to go with my Kuhn because I had been told that it was needed on the Kuhn.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

My KMC 4755 has 2 hydraulic hookups. I only use 1 with a Tonutti DMP245.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

rajela said:


> I hear the same thing about the Krone and the caddies. I got the hydraulics to go with my Kuhn because I had been told that it was needed on the Kuhn.


Yea the kuhn needs it, new holland doesn't....has to do with transport more than anything else.


----------



## shamrock kid (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the useful input , I'm going to look at a Cutter Caddy model tomorrow.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Stoney Point is the cheapest as far as new goes......


----------

